# Changing lives of British expats in South Africa to be examined



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The changing lives of British expats in South Africa are to be examined by two university academics that wanted to find out the effects of recent political and social change.Dr Daniel Conway of Loughborough University and Dr Pauline Leonard of the University of Southampton want some of the estimated 212,000 British expats in South Africa [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changing lives of British expats in South Africa to be examined...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

